# Is this the right breed for me?



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

As a long time owner of shelties, we decided our next dog would be a non shedding breed. We chose the cockapoo because they are about the same size as a sheltie and are known to be a sweet natured friendly dog, good with children, intelligent, easily trained, cheerful, active when you want to be and a great snuggle bug. These are all traits of the sheltie as well but I've seen on this forum a lot of people with problems of biting and aggression with their poos. What can I expect from a cockapoo? I don't want a dog that is prone to biting.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Truely - I don't think the biting/aggresosion thing is a serious problem. I do think that cockapoos seem like an attractive dog to a lot of people who have never had dogs befoe... some of the problems may have arisen because of inexperienced dog owners rather than breed problems... A lot of problems our dogs may have can probably be put down to errors in initial training. I hold my hands up to this and even now I learn better ways to do things. 
A cockapoo is a cross between a manic gundog (even show dogs have this heritage, although more distantly removed) and incredibly bright poodles. Handled from a young age with consistency, kindness and trained in what is and is not acceptable behaviour - they are delights to own, very sociable, very people orientated and generally happy cuddly dogs.
My dad used to breed GSDs, GR and border collies - in the last 27 years I've owned GSDs, JRT, rottie cross and my current three - in the end each and every one is or was a lovely dog. Honestly my poo crosses are the best family dogs - they love every member of the family and joyfully greet each member of the family as they come in. They love to cuddle and are wonderful dogs to walk and train. Their basic characteristic is JOY!
Possibly they are more vocal than I was prepared for, but it is not a major problem as on the whole I can tell them to shhh.
You sound like a sensible doggy person. Get a cockapoo that has been bred by a responsible breeder who has done health testing and the parent dogs have good temperaments and you will be more than fine


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I totally agree Marzi. They are well worth the challenge if you know what you are doing. Rufus went from being a very bitey pup to a fantastic trustworthy and excellent all round dog. My best friend had shelties as a kid. I'd say they are similar to cockapoos except cockapoos have a real bend for humour and joyfulness. I would say choose another breed if you don't have a good amount of time and energy to spend on training and socializing them well.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Cockapoos do need firm leadership but then so does every dog.

I will say though that don't rely on the label of Cockapoo to mean no shedding. Some don't shed but some do, so you do need to research to try and give yourself the best chance of a non shedder. A good breeder will be able to advise but rule of thumb is generall the curlier coated pups will tend to have a curlier adult coat and therefore not shed.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I wouldn't say biting is a problem with cockapoos. All puppies bite and nip when they are little, it doesn't last long. I have had spaniels and cavaliers and they were the same. People who have never had a puppy before may be surprised at the puppy biting stage but I knew it was par for the course.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's all in the handling in my opinion. I have had terriers, mini schnauzers and latterly my two Cockerpoos. None have been aggressive. Yes they like to chew and tug on clothes as puppies, but it's up to you as the trainer to let them know that it is not acceptable. Best done with kindness, gentleness and distraction, and always be consistent. I chose to have Cockerpoos after talking on here and reading up about them and going to a meet and seeing all these happy, joyful dogs playing with each other with such joy. And I mean about 70 dogs, off lead, running round playing. There was no fighting, hardly any barking. I was totally blown away and totally sold on the breed. They are the most loving dogs I've ever had and believe me, I thought my Minis were loving. These just want to be where you are all the time. . Max does moult a bit, not massively tho. Don't know about Pheobe yet. .


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, agree with other comments totally, I was a first time puppy owner - had loads of experience looking after adult dogs but this was a shock to my system, sometimes wish I could go back and re-do his puppy days, be a calmer person around him generally (we all probably played in ways to get him over excited), give him more gentle hugs, put him down to sleep more often and not worry that I had an aggressive puppy (I was convinced he was worse than any of the other puppies on here........maybe he was...!!), I now have a daft, loving dog - ok still gets a bit over exuberant at times but I don't want him to change too much, had a 3 year old child I look after here today, she was playing being a dog and walking around the house on all 4's, he just walked around and around with her then just sat while she gave him the biggest squeezy hugs, beautiful to see.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh Dawn that is a lovely picture. And I adore Dudley. Give him a big hug from me.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for all your replys. Now I know for sure that I have made the right choice. I can't wait till I get my little girl now.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Whoop! Whoop!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Most of the biting you read about will be in the puppy days, which is different from an adult dog biting

Remember too that people tend to post when they have a problem, not when they've just had a nice uneventful day with their dog. It's a bit like reading a review for something on amazon, most of the people that review will be extremely good or extremely bad because it bothered them enough to write about it

I think the fact that so many people here have gone on to get a second or even third says a lot about the breed


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Grove said:


> I think the fact that so many people here have gone on to get a second or even third says a lot about the breed


Also the fact that they are a real rarity in rescue outfits!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Also the fact that they are a real rarity in rescue outfits!


You mean dressed like firefighters or policemen?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey I can always count on you to get me laughing on here! That is so funny, where did you find that photo?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Tracey I can always count on you to get me laughing on here! That is so funny, where did you find that photo?


Well you left your comment wide open for a wise crack response from me.
I thought rescue outfits = dress up!
I just googled images of Cockapoo dressed as fireman - and bingo that was the first image - perfect for my fun sarcastic response!! Xx
I was laughing away to my self as I was posting it!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I definitely agree that if you look at the vast majority of threads about growling and biting etc, it will be in puppies under 6 months. 

I think others have covered most of the other points that a cockapoo need firm leadership and plenty of exercise to ensure it doesn't develop behaviour issues, but if you're looking for a dog that's active, intelligent and cuddly then look no further!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh Tracey you are funny!!


----------

